# Android not seeing files in /sdcard



## cinaptnod (Jan 22, 2012)

So I recently tried switching from AOKP to Bugless Beast; after which Android won't recognize media files that are saved in the /sdcard folder. ES File Explorer shows my pictures are still there, but none show up in the Gallery app. Music files also show up, but none show in the Google Play Music app. I've tried wiping /system, /cache and /data, and installing AOKP again, but they're still not showing up. Has anyone seen this happen before?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

cinaptnod said:


> So I recently tried switching from AOKP to Bugless Beast; after which Android won't recognize media files that are saved in the /sdcard folder. ES File Explorer shows my pictures are still there, but none show up in the Gallery app. Music files also show up, but none show in the Google Play Music app. I've tried wiping /system, /cache and /data, and installing AOKP again, but they're still not showing up. Has anyone seen this happen before?


There's already a thread about this but it seems rom manager may be the culprit. Delete the .nomedia file from the root of your sd card.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cinaptnod (Jan 22, 2012)

akellar said:


> There's already a thread about this but it seems rom manager may be the culprit. Delete the .nomedia file from the root of your sd card.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Happend to me today too. Had to do a full wipe.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

It's the new ROM Manager update. It places the .nomedia file on the sd. I deleted the file, uninstalled RM, rebooted, and all is well. Problem solved 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## docmars (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm having the same issues but no resolution with what you've suggested.

I uninstalled ROM Manager and deleted the .no media file using Astro, rebooted and tried a cold boot as well. Nothing.

Any other suggestions besides wipe?


----------



## yosula (Jul 21, 2012)

docmars said:


> I'm having the same issues but no resolution with what you've suggested.
> 
> I uninstalled ROM Manager and deleted the .no media file using Astro, rebooted and tried a cold boot as well. Nothing.
> 
> Any other suggestions besides wipe?


use a file browser to show you hidden files (Es Explorer) to delete files. nomedia


----------

